# Please suggest a 40 inch tv which costs less than 40K



## ubergeek (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi,

My 20 year old BPL crt tv is at the end of its life span, Hence i want to buy a new tv.
Price: 35-40K needs to be Full HD
Brand preference: Philips,sony or lg, samsung

So far i have come across this in flipkart
Reviews Philips 40PFL4958 101 cm Television - Latest Review of Philips 40PFL4958 101 cm , India | Flipkart.com seems to fit the bill perfectly.


----------



## Minion (Dec 14, 2014)

Get this instead Philips 40PFL5059 it is a newer model and better than Philips 40PFL4958


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 14, 2014)

Minion said:


> Get this instead Philips 40PFL5059 it is a newer model and better than Philips 40PFL4958



OK so the tv is good rite?


----------



## Minion (Dec 14, 2014)

ubergeek said:


> OK so the tv is good rite?



Yes its good.


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 14, 2014)

Minion said:


> Yes its good.


Thanks have you bought q TV from flipkart!? Is it safe


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 14, 2014)

what are your demands? means smart tv or simple or curve etc etc?


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 14, 2014)

amit.tiger12 said:


> what are your demands? means smart tv or simple or curve etc etc?


Nothing like that normal fhd TV with HDMI and USB ports, only thing is it should be 40 inches in size

- - - Updated - - -

Also please suggest a good DTH service, how is tata sky?

- - - Updated - - -

Damn the price is coming to 27K with excahnge of my old crt


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 14, 2014)

ubergeek said:


> Nothing like that normal fhd TV with HDMI and USB ports, only thing is it should be 40 inches in size
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



In 40, 42 inch, there are no vast options available to choose from.
Samsung UA40F5100AR LED TV (somewhat costly 4K more)
Sony KDL40W600B (somewhat costly 5K more)
Don't go for plasma.
Plasma vs LED vs LCD TVs
 Even on internet I can't see brands offering no of multiple tv with 40 inch or even 42 inch size.

Tata sky, everyone uses it. Even me too. I use normal Tata sky service not hd. What you want?
Compare dth: Tatasky,Videocond2h SD,Dishtv TrueHD+ Recorder Online @ best Price in India

"Bhangarwala" offered us 1000 rs for Samsung CRT TV.


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 14, 2014)

So Phillips TV seem to fit the bill, retailers near my house are selling it for 33- 40 k


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 14, 2014)

ubergeek said:


> So Phillips TV seem to fit the bill, retailers near my house are selling it for 33- 40 k



If you are ok with it you can buy it. Or search buy going every retailer asking for 40 inch tv/below 40k tv. And make a list and opt out best one.


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh yeah I have gone to 5 stores and frankly all of them were baffled by the price


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 15, 2014)

Ok. I will ask here, but will take time.


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 15, 2014)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Ok. I will ask here, but will take time.


Thanks but 27k is a good price for the TV rite?


----------



## Superayush (Dec 15, 2014)

Anyone has experience of micromax 40T2810 FHD tv ? How is it for the price? Thanks


----------



## mitraark (Dec 15, 2014)

Samsung 40H5100 for 42k at Snapdeal


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 15, 2014)

mitraark said:


> Samsung 40H5100 for 42k at Snapdeal


Way out of my budget bro


----------



## Minion (Dec 15, 2014)

Superayush said:


> Anyone has experience of micromax 40T2810 FHD tv ? How is it for the price? Thanks



Philips is much better than Micromax both in quality and service.


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 15, 2014)

Minion said:


> Philips is much better than Micromax both in quality and service.


Hence I decided to go for it


----------



## Minion (Dec 15, 2014)

ubergeek said:


> So Phillips TV seem to fit the bill, retailers near my house are selling it for 33- 40 k



Bargain with them.Try to visit different showroom get from where you are getting cheapest.


----------



## abracadabra (Dec 15, 2014)

Vu 40k16 is also well within reach, have heard a lot of good reviews of the same!

But do you need any particular features set from the TV??


----------



## jkultimate (Dec 16, 2014)

Myself bought a  videocon 40 inch led tv last month...  Full HD under 30k.

*Videocon Miraage Plus VKC40FH-ZM  
*
Truthfully saying, its awesome. 
Comes with 2 hdmi ports, vga port, usb.. etc. Good  viewing angles. 
Got lucky, adding to 3 years warranty, I gto  +2 years, that is total 5 years of warranty as a part of some program.


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 17, 2014)

jkultimate said:


> Myself bought a  videocon 40 inch led tv last month...  Full HD under 30k.
> 
> *Videocon Miraage Plus VKC40FH-ZM
> *
> ...


Bought the Phillips TV for 27k old bpl CRT was getting bad


----------



## jkultimate (Dec 17, 2014)

ubergeek said:


> Bought the Phillips TV for 27k old bpl CRT was getting bad



Congo bro


----------



## Minion (Dec 18, 2014)

Congo buddy.If possible post a small review of same so it can help others.


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 19, 2014)

Minion said:


> Congo buddy.If possible post a small review of same so it can help others.



Will do the tv has reached near my hub. Thank god i bought it when they had extra 10% of now that offer is no more


----------



## Minion (Dec 20, 2014)

Lucky You.Enjoy your new tv.


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 20, 2014)

TV arrived on the DOT. Flipkart is just effin awesome. Yet to unpack it. Apparently i have to register for the extended warranty program before 31st december. Waiting for installtion will report soon


----------



## scudmissile007 (Dec 20, 2014)

^i am also thinking of buying it as an upgrade to my 19" 900p monitor , plz do a review have to buy it before 31st to get extended warranty.
Snapdeal price is way lower than flipkarts without exchange, I haven't dealth with snapdeal before , should i buy from snapdeal or stick to flipkart?


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 21, 2014)

scudmissile007 said:


> ^i am also thinking of buying it as an upgrade to my 19" 900p monitor , plz do a review have to buy it before 31st to get extended warranty.
> Snapdeal price is way lower than flipkarts without exchange, I haven't dealth with snapdeal before , should i buy from snapdeal or stick to flipkart?


Stay away from snap deal since many people got defective products. Stick with fk when it comes to high value purchases. I got the TV for 27k with offer and exchange now both the offers have been removed for the product so highly suggest you to wait and get the TV from fk once the offers are reinstated. The delivery person even refused to accept tip


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 22, 2014)

Installation done. The TV looks excellent. Sound is brilliant. The guy from Philips came and wall mounted the TV perfectly. Alignment is perfect. He used the spirit leveller to get the alignment rite. Interface is fast and slick. Picture quality is excellent. Just go for the TV. Buy it from Flipkart with exchange and 20% additional discount. If you have Scb card u can buy the TV at 25k


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 22, 2014)

Even less if you have a working LCD TV.


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 26, 2014)

So guys the audio quality is really not that great  and I am looking for a 2.1 home theatre system for 2.5 to 3 k


----------



## Minion (Dec 28, 2014)

Get logitech Z443
Logitech Z443 2.1 Multimedia Speakers - Buy Online @ Rs.3158/- | Snapdeal.com


----------



## ubergeek (Dec 29, 2014)

Minion said:


> Get logitech Z443
> Logitech Z443 2.1 Multimedia Speakers - Buy Online @ Rs.3158/- | Snapdeal.com


Bro I bought these speakers they are OK rite. Buy F&D A510 Wired Laptop Speaker Online from Flipkart.com


----------



## rishisab (Dec 30, 2014)

jkultimate said:


> Myself bought a  videocon 40 inch led tv last month...  Full HD under 30k.
> 
> *Videocon Miraage Plus VKC40FH-ZM
> *
> ...



Dude, from where did you get the 5 year warranty? FK or the local store? The local store here is providing nly 3 years warranty. Please help me out here..

Also, please share your review of the TV. How is the picture quality with both HD and SD channels? Also, does the USB port support all movie formats?


----------



## jkultimate (Dec 31, 2014)

rishisab said:


> Dude, from where did you get the 5 year warranty? FK or the local store? The local store here is providing nly 3 years warranty. Please help me out here..
> 
> Also, please share your review of the TV. How is the picture quality with both HD and SD channels? Also, does the USB port support all movie formats?



It was from local store. Not online. After purchasing the installation guy came in and told three days i.e, 26/27/28 were some kinda of offer was there. We purchased on 27th. So we got lucky. Default 3 years + 2 year offer warranty.
TV is awesome. No words. Got videocon d2h, tested all HD channels. Works well. Videos are sharp. SD are like always stretched. Not all of them. Only regional ones. Typical led problem. 
Yeah there is a difference when comparing to giants like sony or LG which costing 60k or something. We were on tight budget and gone for videocon.
Also usb suppports .mp4 easily. Never tried other formats. Will try and PM you. 
Feel free to ask anything


----------



## rishisab (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks a lot for sharing your experience bro. Actually, i am confused between LG42LB5510 and Videocon Mirage Plus 40 inches. There is a difference of 12K rupees, plus Videocon is offering 3 years warranty (which is the deal maker). 

Videocon doesn't look attractive (physically), but its picture quality is very good. I saw it at the local store. They were offering it to me for 28K without any exchange. 

I didn't get the time to review the SD channels and movie formats, so that's the only confusion.


----------



## Minion (Jan 2, 2015)

ubergeek said:


> Bro I bought these speakers they are OK rite. Buy F&D A510 Wired Laptop Speaker Online from Flipkart.com



Looks good to me.


----------



## ubergeek (Jan 8, 2015)

Minion said:


> Looks good to me.


I bought the a111f cancelled that one


----------

